# Anybody familiar with this place?



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10267633

My neice is very interested in this Golden Retriever and it's supposed to be Euth today. She is not able to get ahold of the shelter. I assume it is due to the holiday? Any info you can give me about this place would be greatly appreciated or if any of you have any addl. contact information that would be great.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

No, I'm sorry I don't have any info that would be of any help to you. The only thing I can suggest is calling the number listed, sending emails to the email address provided and maybe even going by the shelter and posting a note on the front or back door ... stating that she is trying to get in contact with someone about adopting this lovely Golden Retirever. 

I sure hope your neice is able to get her, she is just a beautiful girl!! Keep us posted.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

He's beautiful i hope your neice can get through


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Please contact them by phone & email ASAP Good Luck

Scioto County Dog Pound 
95 Arrowhead North Road 

Portsmouth, OH 45662 
Phone: 740-353-8802

Email: [email protected]


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

She is in Michigan so she cannot go to the shelter at this moment. She has tried with no success to call and I suggested she send them an e-mail which I assume she did already.


----------

